# New Stock Photo Site: MyStock.com



## EVP (Feb 25, 2008)

I work for MyStock and we just barely launched our BETA site. It is severely restricted at this point but photographers can begin to upload photos and build their collection. Just don't expect to search or purchases anything yet. 

Here's a few things that make us different... 
1. We accept only high quality images (imagine that) 
2. Our price scale reflects our high quality. License fees range from $29 - $129 (depending on size) 
3. We don't sell images for a buck (and you shouldnt either!) 

Basically we're trying to combine the open contributor model of a microstock site but have the quality standards of a traditional stock agency with a price somewhere in the middle. 
If you've got a minute, drop in and check us out.  We'd appreciate feedback but be nice, we're still fine tuning things. 
Sorry for the shameless plug.


----------

